

Disqus Launches New Version of Blog Comment Application - moses1400
http://www.centernetworks.com/disqus-blog-comment-replacement-version-2

======
KevBurnsJr
[http://venturebeat.com/2008/08/12/disqus-
version-2-addresses...](http://venturebeat.com/2008/08/12/disqus-
version-2-addresses-concerns-and-improves-capabilities/)

------
babooo404
interesting to watch ycombinator disqus battle techstars intensedebate.

~~~
immad
The battle is already over:
[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/disqus.com+intensedebate.co...](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/disqus.com+intensedebate.com/?metric=uv)

~~~
moses1400
not an accurate comparison - since disqus launched they have been taking
pageviews that should have went to the blogger/content creator and leveraged
them on disqus - let's see what that chart looks like in 6 months from now.

~~~
immad
It is an accurate comparison. Because Intensedebate does the same thing.

